# ideas for planted 2.5G fish bowl



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Is it possible to create a 2.5G fish bowl for betta?
if so what recommendation can you guys offer.

many thanks


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

forgot to mention that there is no filter, just heater.


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Do you have a link to what fish bowl you're thinking of getting?


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

*planted fish bowl*



Araielle said:


> Do you have a link to what fish bowl you're thinking of getting?


I already have betta in fish bowl with a plant, but was looking at better setup.

The bowl is just a normal glass 2.5gal or 10L with open top

was trying to find some inspiration


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

Is is a round bowl or a drum? Because, depending on the shape, you could have different set-ups for each that could look nice. If is was round, I'd be inclined to put stems in the middle and my shorter plants around the edges but a drum id's treat more like I would a tank. I could show you my 0.5gal nano NPT if you want a little inspiration. No betta (atm, thank goodness... it's my hospital tank) and the plants are still quite young, but it's good for inspiration. The 0.5 I have is a drum bowl.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

*planted fish bowl*



Kwomais said:


> Is is a round bowl or a drum? Because, depending on the shape, you could have different set-ups for each that could look nice. If is was round, I'd be inclined to put stems in the middle and my shorter plants around the edges but a drum id's treat more like I would a tank. I could show you my 0.5gal nano NPT if you want a little inspiration. No betta (atm, thank goodness... it's my hospital tank) and the plants are still quite young, but it's good for inspiration. The 0.5 I have is a drum bowl.


As I said,
its a round fish bowl.
2.5gal
please do show me


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Personally I think it'd be easier to just get a 2.5g tank. Minibows come with filters and you can use the heater you have.
http://www.petco.com/product/10313/...-_-Aqueon Mini Bow Desktop Aquarium Kit-10313


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I already have my bowl so just trying to do the best I can with it.


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

What type of lighting do you have?


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

I have had a lot of success with a sword (coloured one), Java fern, Anubis, hornwort (wouldn't go that route) and moss ball in smaller tanks, 2 gallons and no ferts (would grow faster with). Those are the plants I would try. I have decent lighting in my tanks but I've had java fern and Anubis in low light tanks for a short time. Would love to see a picture when done

Anubis is the small one


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

*planted betta bowl*



cowboy said:


> I have had a lot of success with a sword (coloured one), Java fern, Anubis, hornwort (wouldn't go that route) and moss ball in smaller tanks, 2 gallons and no ferts (would grow faster with). Those are the plants I would try. I have decent lighting in my tanks but I've had java fern and Anubis in low light tanks for a short time. Would love to see a picture when done
> 
> Anubis is the small one


yes anubis I can get here, one of mine died due to not having heater in tank,
was hoping for long stemmed plant to go in center.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Long stem aren't my speciality. You can try hornwort but mine gets too big fast. Lots of trimming


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

cant buy hornwort out here, Anubias and others, dont know there names though


----------



## Raye (Feb 5, 2013)

what kind of stem plant are you looking for? something tall and slender? something with big leaves? something with pinnate/delicate-looking leaves? stem plants come in all shapes and sizes so if you give us an idea of what you're looking for, we can point you in the right direction!


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

I have a 2gallon cookie jar that I did planted a short while ago, but I don't have pictures at the moment. It took some trial and error to get the plants right, and I'm still working it out, but water wisteria was good, a couple of different types of rotala, and some creeping jenny rounded out my jar, along with a small piece of "fingery" driftwood tied with java moss and a couple of small java ferns tied to rocks in a grouping. 
The trouble with the cookie jar is that it's so totally round...so the ability to see the plants well is rough (distortion). I think your fish bowl will make a better showing.  

Looking forward to seeing pictures!


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

*planted betta bowl*



Araielle said:


> What type of lighting do you have?


No lighting , just natural light, he is near a window.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

*planted betta bowl*



Raye said:


> what kind of stem plant are you looking for? something tall and slender? something with big leaves? something with pinnate/delicate-looking leaves? stem plants come in all shapes and sizes so if you give us an idea of what you're looking for, we can point you in the right direction!


I dont really know.
I know I can get anubis here, possibly java fern....
I suppose something that look pretty in the center and is good for the betta.
my substrate are small stones and not earth though.


----------



## Raye (Feb 5, 2013)

AlgarveblueVT said:


> I dont really know.
> I know I can get anubis here, possibly java fern....
> I suppose something that look pretty in the center and is good for the betta.
> my substrate are small stones and not earth though.


so, something that can survive off natural light and can be a centerpiece. that's gonna limit you a bit because most plants that are 'show pieces' require more light than that.

uhh, maybe try watersprite? it's nearly indestructible and can live off of neglect. it'll be a nice contrast to the sturdier leaves of the java fern and anubias. i wouldn't put it in the center though as it's more of a background plant. a similar plant would be water wisteria, though i've found that water sprite is tougher.

oh! you could try cryptocorne wendtii 'bronze'!! it'll provide a nice pop of color and can be used in the center if you want. it's NOT a stem plant though (heavy root feeder so root tabs would be necessary), but it can survive in very low light situations and grows no matter what!

if i can think of anything else, i'll post it! c:


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

*planted betta bowl*



Raye said:


> so, something that can survive off natural light and can be a centerpiece. that's gonna limit you a bit because most plants that are 'show pieces' require more light than that.
> 
> uhh, maybe try watersprite? it's nearly indestructible and can live off of neglect. it'll be a nice contrast to the sturdier leaves of the java fern and anubias. i wouldn't put it in the center though as it's more of a background plant. a similar plant would be water wisteria, though i've found that water sprite is tougher.
> 
> ...


not sure if I can get that here.
will be going to Pet shop tomorrow to get some new organic stones as substrate and a new plant.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

If you find out the kinds of plants you do have access to, post the names and hopefully someone will have some knowledge of them. You can't go wrong with the java fern and Anubis


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

*planted betta bowl*



cowboy said:


> If you find out the kinds of plants you do have access to, post the names and hopefully someone will have some knowledge of them. You can't go wrong with the java fern and Anubis


thought about putting java fern in the center.
Would be nice to have pretty aquatic plant, but I dont think they have it here, also our water is very calcarious( heavy in calcium and other metals)


----------



## knottymare (Feb 23, 2014)

In a small tank like yours, if you could find a really neat rock or piece of driftwood, you could attach the java ferns and use that as your centerpiece! They'll be plenty big enough.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

*planted betta bowl*



knottymare said:


> In a small tank like yours, if you could find a really neat rock or piece of driftwood, you could attach the java ferns and use that as your centerpiece! They'll be plenty big enough.



thats an idea, coz I have a terracota pot there where he can hide....
I have a plant which doesnt like where it is and is dying...
The pot and plant do make it a bit full.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I have just purchased new substrate for my betta bowl.

I have purchased 'Fondo vivo substrate by prodac'
http://tinyurl.com/k9cerxg


----------

